# SARMs (S-4)



## CG (May 12, 2010)

So,
I've been researching up down left an right. Now, anyone with an opinion on it seems to have their hands in someones pocket. Anyone around here have any EXPERIENCE with S-4? I get the concept and would ideally use it to cut\recomp, but first, has it really worked that well? Is it a great legal alternative? Additionally, is it worth the cost?

Thanks bros


----------



## Perdido (May 12, 2010)

I'm using it right now (with PCT). I wouldn't say it's great but I do feel a difference. 100mg/day seams to be the magic number but at that dose I have night vision problems after about two weeks so I back off until it clears which is a few days then full dose it again.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 12, 2010)

yeah I think there's a good reason why S4 hasnt taken off


----------



## Saney (May 12, 2010)

Because it's just Inferior?


----------



## Saney (May 12, 2010)

Half a G a week? Sounds good!


----------



## CG (May 12, 2010)

Shit, how bad is he night blindness thing??? All I've ever heard were "potential vision issues"


----------



## tballz (May 12, 2010)

Your vision takes longer to adjust in the dark and headlights have a yellowish tint.  Vision goes back to normal about 5 days after last dosage.


----------



## CG (May 12, 2010)

tballz said:


> Your vision takes longer to adjust in the dark and headlights have a yellowish tint.  Vision goes back to normal about 5 days after last dosage.



Hmm, well that doesn't sound too bad then... I was worried I would be like fucking mr magoo over here lol


----------



## tballz (May 12, 2010)

The more you dose the more severe it is.


----------



## toothache (May 13, 2010)

With sarms I wouldn't go above 50mg/day.  That seems to help keep the vision issue subsided.


----------



## Perdido (May 13, 2010)

toothache said:


> With sarms I wouldn't go above 50mg/day.  That seems to help keep the vision issue subsided.



I agree. I've never had any vision issues on 50 mgs


----------



## Saney (May 13, 2010)

and you guys use SARMS at 50mg ED only on PCT?


----------



## toothache (May 13, 2010)

I've used it on it's own.  Saw some gains and leaned out a bit.


----------



## Saney (May 13, 2010)

Where is the cheapest place to buy a SARM?


----------



## toothache (May 13, 2010)

I got mine at Welcome to CEMproducts.com!


----------



## Perdido (May 13, 2010)

chemx.net


----------



## theCaptn' (May 13, 2010)

Saney said:


> Where is the cheapest place to buy a SARM?


 
you can stockpile next the rest of stash of useless placebos


----------



## blackmane (May 16, 2010)

google "sarms search" for the best priced s4


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 16, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> you can stockpile next the rest of stash of useless placebos


----------



## blackmane (May 17, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> you can stockpile next the rest of stash of useless placebos




Have you ran it yet? I think the suff rocks. Give it a shot and you might become a believer.

Lots of great logs and info all over the place.


----------



## Saney (May 17, 2010)

I want some S4!!

why does CEMone sell it for 170$? and the other site sells it for 55$?


----------



## bigpapabuff (May 17, 2010)

cem is legit, they probably have the best purest quality sarms. They are very trustworthy. Just look around for sarms logs, see where people get it from and who seems to be having the best results.


----------



## Didsky (May 18, 2010)

guys, I am about to order S4 , but what kind of result can I expect and for how long should I use it?
I am 36  weight 70.5 kg and  using HGH since 4and half month and also used for 4 weeks Sustanon 250 per week and 3 weeks of oxyanabolic, I went from 64 kg to 72, and now already lost almost 1.5 kg since I stopped Sustanon, just using HGH 4IU per day
I hope I coud reach 74 or 75 kg , do you think I could achieve that with S4?


----------

